# Erfahrung mit 300 Liter Fertigbecken und Schleierschwänze



## AT (24. März 2011)

Liebe Fischfreunde! 
Ich möchte gerne unsere Erfahrung mit unserem Miniteich mitteilen. 
Also wir haben im August 2010 in unserem kleine Garten ein Fertigbecken von 300l und einer maximal Tiefe von ca. 45 cm eingegraben. Zuerst wollten wir keine Fische rein geben, weil der Teich so klein ist, aber dann haben wir uns doch 4 kleine Schleierschwänze gekauft. 
Wir haben uns zwar per Internet und Bücher schlau gemacht, aber Profis waren und sind wir noch immer nicht. Wir haben nicht gewartet bis das Wasser seinen passenden Wert bekommt, sondern haben die Fische sofort ins Wasser gelassen, denn Geduld ist nicht unsere Stärke. Wir haben sie dann täglich einmal gefüttert und so für den Winter vorbereitet. Leider haben wir keine Möglichkeit sie im Winter in einem Becken in den Keller zu stellen.
Daher haben wir die Pumpe die ganze Zeit durch laufen lassen und wie der Winter dann sehr eisig wurde, haben wir mit einem „Heizstab“ (der heizt das Wasser, um den Stab herum, auf +5° auf) verhindert, dass das Becken komplett zufriert. 
Gestern haben wir dann alle vier Fische quietsch vergnügt gesehen. Wir sind total happy. Mit diesen Zeilen möchte ich viele von euch ermutigen, sich auch Fische zu kaufen, es ist so schön, den Fischen zuzuschauen und zu sehen wie sie wachsen und es ihnen gut geht. 
Im April werden wir den Teich vergrößern und einen Teil tiefer machen, damit es ihnen noch besser geht und sie noch mehr Platz haben. Ich wünsche euch genauso viel Freude mit euren Fischen, wie wir haben.


----------



## scholzi (24. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit 300 Liter Fertigbecken und Schleierschwänze*

Hallo und :willkommen im Forum...!


> Mit diesen Zeilen möchte ich viele von euch ermutigen, sich auch Fische zu kaufen, es ist so schön, den Fischen zuzuschauen und zu sehen wie sie wachsen und es ihnen gut geht.


Leider kann man als Normalsterblicher nicht erkennen, ob es den Fischen gut geht oder nicht!
Es ist aus folgenden Gründen davon abzuraten, Fische in 300 Liter Teiche einzusetzen...!
Wasserwerte schwanken zu sehr; im Sommer wird das Wasser zu warm und im Winter zu kalt!
Auch Tag und Nachtschwankungen können sehr hoch ausfallen.Und ein biologisches Gleichgewicht, wie man immer so schön sagt, wird sich auch nicht einstellen!
Tiere können in solchen Becken vielleicht grad so überleben aber schön ist das leider nicht!


> Im April werden wir den Teich vergrößern und einen Teil tiefer machen


 aber 3000 Liter sollten es dann schon mind. sein und Tiefe ist auch wichtig....mind 1m-1,20m


----------



## karsten. (24. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit 300 Liter Fertigbecken und Schleierschwänze*



AT schrieb:


> Liebe Fischfreunde.......Mit diesen Zeilen möchte ich viele von euch ermutigen, sich auch Fische zu kaufen, es ist so schön, den Fischen zuzuschauen und zu sehen wie sie wachsen und es ihnen gut geht. ......



Liebe Fischfreunde

es gibt dazu auch andere Meinungen 


mfG


----------



## Dr.J (24. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit 300 Liter Fertigbecken und Schleierschwänze*

Hallo,

erstmal :willkommen hier im Forum.

4 Schleierschwänze in 300 Liter, ist wie, als würde man eine 4-köpfige Familie in ein Zimmer mit 15 qm stecken. Eure Ungeduld war ein schlechter Berater. Sicherlich ist es schön den Fischen zuzusehen, aber unter solchen Bedingungen? Ich hätte zumindest ein schlechtes Gewissen.

Es freut mich zu lesen, dass du/ihr vorhabt einen größeren Teich zu bauen. 

Liest dich hier in aller Ruhe ein und fange dann erst das Bauen an.


----------



## Regs (24. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit 300 Liter Fertigbecken und Schleierschwänze*

Hallo,
Ihr hab so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht und ich finde nicht, dass man daraus eine Empfehlung formulieren sollte.

Schleierschwänze gehören nicht in den Gartenteich, es sind Aquarienfische. Dass sie noch leben ist reine Glücksache - beigetragen habt Ihr dazu kaum wenn ich lese dass Ihr keinen eingefahrenen Filter am Becken habt, vermutlich gar keinen.

__ Goldfisch-Varietäten - und zwar die Teichvarietäten, nicht die Aquarientypen(!) sollten auch nicht unter 2000 Litern und etwa 1 m Tiefe des Beckens gehalten werden. Da Goldfische Gesellschaftsfische sind hält man immer mindestens fünf Individuen.

Ich bezweifle, dass es vier Fischen in einer Monate alten Brühe von nur 300 Litern "gut" gehen soll. Immerhin ist es schön, dass sie bisher noch leben. Wenn ich Euch eine Empfehlung aussprechen darf dann, vor dem nächsten Fischkauf sich über die Bedürfnisse der Tiere zu informieren und die aktuellen Haltungsbedingungen um mindestens 1700 Liter aufzustocken, eine ordentliche Teichpumpe und Filter anzuschließen und übers Jahr hier im Forum am Ball zu bleiben.

Die Schleierschwänze die Ihr da habt solltet Ihr in ein mindestens 200 Liter großes Aquarium mit eingefahrenem Filter überführen.


----------



## Dr.J (24. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit 300 Liter Fertigbecken und Schleierschwänze*

Ein passendes Zitat aus Wikipedia dazu:



> Schleierschwänze und deren Zuchtformen sind wegen ihres gedrungenen Körperbaus wesentlich wärmebedürftiger als die langgestreckten Arten seiner nächsten Verwandten. Sie sind im Allgemeinen empfindlicher gegenüber Verletzungen und daher für die aquaristische Haltung geeigneter als im Teich. Kälteperioden in Teichen überstehen diese Fische niemals ohne Probleme.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. März 2011)

*AW: Erfahrung mit 300 Liter Fertigbecken und Schleierschwänze*



AT schrieb:


> ... es ist so schön, den Fischen zuzuschauen und zu sehen wie sie wachsen und es ihnen gut geht


Es ist wirklich schön, dass deine armen Fische -weiss Gott wieso- den Winter überlebt haben,
dass es ihnen gut geht, kann sich unter DIESEN Bedingungen sehr schnell ändern
und dass sie wachsen, wird man sich als Tierfreund eher nicht wünschen.

Bitte rat niemandem anderen mehr zu solchen Tierversuchen!


----------

